# Limitar un amplificador o Baffles



## cybersafer (Sep 28, 2006)

les quería hacer una consulta, quiero limitar mi amplificador o mis bafles para que si suben el volumen del amplificador no pase más potencia de la que pueden aguantar los bafles. He hablado con un compañero que entiende de algo de esto y me ha dicho que con una resistencia en la entrada a los bafles seria suficiente. ahora mi problema es como calculo la resistencia para que no pase más potencia de la que quiero. como puedo calcularlo?con un medidor de potencia en el volumen máximo que resisten los bafles?o calculando la potencia máxima del balfe? con una resistencia será suficiente?


----------



## shocky (Sep 28, 2006)

Lo que tienes que limitar es el nivel de audio a la entrada del amplificador.
Ya que si colocas una resistencia a la salida, esta debera ser de gran potencia.
Coloca un preset en la entrada y ajustalo hasta obtener el maximo y no mas.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## cybersafer (Sep 28, 2006)

Pero tengo un problema no se prácticamente nada de elctrónica i no se lo que es un preset y donde colocarlo. Puedes darme un poco más de informaciónramción o decirme como encontrarla? Gracias muchas gracias


----------



## cybersafer (Sep 28, 2006)

hola, una cosa si le pongo un potenciómetro a la entrada puede funcionar bien? gracias


----------



## shocky (Sep 28, 2006)

Exactamente. 
El preset es como un potenciometro pero por lo general se usa para ajustar algo y luego no se lo toca.
En cambio el potenciometro se lo utiliza cuando es necesario hacer ajustes constantemente.
Con un potenciometro de 50K colocado en la entrada vas a poder ajustar tu nivel de audio a la salida.
Como conectarlo?:
Mirandolo de frente. La primer patita la conectas a masa, la segunda a la entrada del amplificador y la tercera a la fuente de audio.
De esta manera cuando el potenciometro este totalmente a la izquierda, la entrada del amplificador estara a masa por lo que no abra sonido alguno. Y a medida que lo vayas desplazando a la derecha el sonido aumentara.
Saludos.


----------



## masdb-Benicarlo (Sep 29, 2006)

El intercalar un potenciometro en la entrada del amplificador simplemente reduce la ganancia de salida. Pero si una señal es lo suficientemente grande como para sobrepasar el valor de entrada, seguirás teniendo el mismo problema. 
Lo mejor es que pongas un limitador activo en la entrada. Los tienes a partir de unos 100 euros, 
y disponen de dos canales dual, con control de threshold, time attack,  y vumetros de entrada y salida. En mis equipos, usé unos digysynthetic y la señal permanece inalterada hasta que sobrepasamos el nivel deseado. A partir de ahí, actúa la compresión, que previamente es programada y precintada. Por supuesto los hay de muchas calidades, y su funcionamiento impresionante.


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 2, 2006)

Me parece que 100 euros por algo tan sencillo es demasiado....
Creo que lo ideal es un circuito de esos que van a la salida y pasado cierto nivel, o si pasa corriente continua (es una protección adicional) desconectan con un relay el parlante... Suelen estar combinados con un retardador de conexión, que lo que hace es que al prender el amplificador se espere unos segundos antes de conectarlo al parlante...
Son circuitos bastante sencillos y económicos, pero desgraciadamente no tengo a mano ninguno. Sin embargo estoy seguro que alguien en el foro tendrá uno a mano...


Saludos y espero puedas encontrar la solución!  ;-)


----------



## shocky (Oct 2, 2006)

A lo mejor este circuito les sirva. Tine proteccion contra continua y retardo de conexión.
Miralo.
Esta en este post un poco mas abajo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-rms-3205/
Saludos.


----------



## masdb-Benicarlo (Oct 4, 2006)

el instalar una proteccion de cc no quita el peligro de quemar altavoces. A veces no hace falta cc para romper un altavoz. El tema es que fabricar un previo compresor es bastante complejo, y mas si queremos un poco de calidad. 

El compresor tiene un  vumetro de entrada y uno de salida, y otro de atenuación. 
Es un sistema usado en sistemas profesionales y semiprofesionales. El conocido controlador.

Esta imagen es del composer pro de behringer. Lo que le programes al limitador es lo que el amplificador te va a sacar, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## shocky (Oct 4, 2006)

Muy lindo pero me parece demaciado nivel para lo que esta buscando cybersafer.


----------



## Xenon (Oct 4, 2006)

cybersafer,

prueba limitar la entrada del amplificador con un circuito limitador o recortador de señal. visita esta página, tal ves te ayude.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limitador

Suerte!  8)


----------



## Monoalejo (Ene 30, 2007)

Una pregunta acerca de este comentario:  Viendo la RV de frente El primer pin se conecta a tierra, el segundo a la entrada del amplificador y el tercer pin se conecta a la fuente de sonido...entonces cuando la RV este a la izquierda  ¿es el valor de la fuente de sonido o la entrada del amplificador el que se aproxima a tierra? porque si la fuente de sonido llega  a igualarse casi a gnd tendriamos un valor resistivo muy bajito (por el giro de la RV) lo cual es posible que la fuente de sonido lo determinaria como un corto entre sus salidas, ya que recordemos que una conexion de entrada de audio a un amplificador, consta de un positivo y un negativo, .... no se pues es mi comentario y mi duda...  gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 2, 2007)

Se que les pareceré insistente, pero ya intenté limitar señales de linea y es un poco delicado el asunto. Lo interesante es recortar la tensión pero sin alterar la forma de onda. De lo contrario, recortar la señal y deformar la onda  produce serios problemas acústicos, y mas si trabajamos con potencias algo elevadas. Realicen un test con zeners. Creo que masdb-benicarlo no va mal encaminado. Cabe destacar que un compresor de calidad puede costar  alrededor de 10000 Euros, algo debe tener un sistema compresor tan simple. En breve colocaré un video en youtube para observar como actua un compresor sobre una linea. Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 13, 2009)

Hola, reabro este hilo o post para que me indique alguien que sepa si este circuito que hice esta correcto.

realmente busque por todos los foros y no encontre uno dedicado sólo a las protecciones de bafles.

he visto muchos diseños, pero necesito uno pequeño y eficaz.

vi el d Pablin, vi el de Plaquetodo y vi el de un amigo del foro que esta muy completito...pero...aqui subo el mio y a ver que se opina al respecto.

saludos.


----------

